# Couples Open Bass Tournament



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Rats Nest Bass Club is hosting the Second Annual Couples Tournament at Salt Fork Lake on 8/23/15 from 8am-4pm. Entry fee is $50 per boat with optional big bass side pot. Payout is 80% and plaques for 1st-4th and Big Bass. We will also have a free raffle after weigh in just like last year. We also run a 50/50 drawing! If you have any questions please contact me Eric McKean at 330-432-1064 with any questions.


----------

